# Netzteil piept und PC geht nicht an



## mollard (2. Januar 2012)

Moin Leute.
Ich hab das Corsair CX 500W Netzteil, und das Problem das mein Netzteil piept, und wenn ich den PC anmachen will kommt nichts.
Ist das Netzteil Defekt?Ich habs nähmlich schon einmal umgetauscht -.-


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2012)

Netzteil? Ist es nicht eher das Board und ein vergessener Stecker oder ähnlich?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (2. Januar 2012)

Sicher, dass es das NT piept?


----------



## mollard (2. Januar 2012)

Bei meinem alten Board Piepte das Netzteil auch schon.


----------



## Westcoast (2. Januar 2012)

hast du die möglichkeit das netzteil in einem anderen system zu testen ? wenn da der rechner auch nicht angeht, ist netzteil defekt.
wenn der rechner nicht angeht, wird wohl das netzteil defekt sein oder das mainboard.


----------



## mollard (2. Januar 2012)

*UPDATE*
Hab den 8 Pin Stecker ausgesteckt und die Kühler laufen, jedoch bleibt der Monitor schwarz.
-An der Grafikkarte Liegt es nicht, ich habe 3 verschiedene Grafikkarten getestet und bei allen war der Monitor schwarz.
-Am Monitor liegt es auch nicht hab da auch 2 verschiedene getestet.
Kennt ihr eine Lösung?


----------



## Exception (3. Januar 2012)

Wenn du den 8Pin aussteckst kann auch kein Bild kommen, weil die CPU keinen Strom bekommt und der Rechner nicht hochfahren kann.
Du schreibst daß das Netzteil mit dem alten Mainboard gepiept hat, ist der PC trotzdem hochgefahren? Falls ja, würde ich sagen daß beim letzten zusammenbauen irgendwo ein Fehler gemacht wurde oder das MB oder CPU defekt ist.


----------



## mollard (3. Januar 2012)

Ich werde heute mal das Mainboard umtauschen gehen.
Hoffentlich war nur das Defekt.
Aber Danke.^^


----------



## Gonzberg (4. Januar 2012)

Hast Du denn jetzt neue Hardware und übernimmst das alte Netzteil? Schreib doch noch mal zum Hintergrund, so kann man ja garkeine Zusammenhänge erkennen


----------

